# Stihl or Husky?



## naptime (Dec 21, 2010)

My 11 and a half year old Stihl 036 is sounding poorly of late, and I'm looking at a replacement. It's a 61.5cc with a 20" bar. The dealer says the MS 362 is comparable, but the sticker shock sent me looking at Husqvarna. I think I can get the 460 Rancher for $450, about $280 cheaper than the Stihl. Price-wise, I can't do much as there is only one dealer around for a few hundred miles. Any input is welcome and appreciated, but I will be out for the next two hours and then will check back.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 22, 2010)

If you want one that will last you another eleven and a half years get yourself another Stihl.   That brand has already proven itself to you once.  I wouldn't even be considering another.   Do you need a 61cc saw?   Maybe something like a MS 390 would work and would run you around $400 or so.   I have an MS390 with a muffler mod and it kicks but on all the hickory and oak I cut.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 22, 2010)

naptime said:
			
		

> My 11 and a half year old Stihl 036 is sounding poorly of late, and I'm looking at a replacement. It's a 61.5cc with a 20" bar. The dealer says the MS 362 is comparable, but the sticker shock sent me looking at Husqvarna. I think I can get the 460 Rancher for $450, about $280 cheaper than the Stihl. Price-wise, I can't do much as there is only one dealer around for a few hundred miles. Any input is welcome and appreciated, but I will be out for the next two hours and then will check back.




Whispering Bill Anderson said it best:



(Stihl) after all this time (Stihl) you're still on my mind (I love you Stihl)


----------



## Nic36 (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't think it matters either way. They both apparently make good saws. I have never ran a Stihl saw, but all the Stihl owners are quite vociferous about how good they are. The homeowner Husky saws sold at the big box stores aren't the same quality as the XP saws though. That being said, I have a Lowe's 55 Rancher that I have ran very hard for 6 years and it still cranks and runs fine with zero problems.


----------



## fire_man (Dec 22, 2010)

I've cut over 4 cord a year with my 455 Rancher for over 5 years and it has not missed a beat. I love my "Box Store" Husky.


----------



## naptime (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies so far. I guess it comes down to the fact that I know Stihl, but I don't know Huskies. The dealer even suggested a re-build of the Stihl 036, as he says it was a very good saw and would cost about half the price of new. But it has easily cut over 200 cords over those years.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 22, 2010)

naptime said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies so far. I guess it comes down to the fact that I know Stihl, but I don't know Huskies. The dealer even suggested a re-build of the Stihl 036, as he says it was a very good saw and would cost about half the price of new. But it has easily cut over 200 cords over those years.


I was gonna ask you why it ONLY lasted 11 years... Nevermind... Get a new saw (no recommendations from me) and rebuild your 036 on your own time with your own hands.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 22, 2010)

Other than the fact that STIHL is the #1 rated professional chainsaw this wood be another reason to buy a STIHL.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSslcvkEUr0&feature=related


----------



## HeatsTwice (Dec 22, 2010)

Whats wrong with it? A tune up may be all it takes. If not, I would go for the rebuild. Sure you could do it yourself as suggested. I've never heard of a Stihl getting tired after only that amount of time 200 cords or not. Was it new when you bought it or were those 200 cords cut by someone else?

True about the 390. I've had one for two years with a 25" bar and love it.


----------



## southbound (Dec 22, 2010)

No no no ,,,, The 36 is done and you need to sell it to me CHEAP

Then run down and buy another stihl..

I would look for a deal on a used 044,440  046,460....


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 22, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> No no no ,,,, The 36 is done and you need to sell it to me CHEAP
> 
> Then run down and buy another stihl..
> 
> I would look for a deal on a used 044,440  046,460....



Noooooooo........... ME FIRST!   But seriously, I'd rebuild or have that 036 rebuilt before I'd buy a box store saw. I think if you price a Husky pro model you'll find the prices comparable to the Stihl. From there imo it comes down to which "local" dealer is better. Get the 036 checked out to make sure it's worn out, & doesn't just need some minor repairs. AC


----------



## naptime (Dec 22, 2010)

Kenster said:
			
		

> Do you need a 61cc saw?   Maybe something like a MS 390 would work and would run you around $400 or so.



I don't see a 390  on the Stihl website. There's a MS 391 at 64.1cc and a MS 290 at 56.5cc. I'm 61 now, so maybe I should consider something lighter for the road ahead.



			
				HeatsTwice said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with it? A tune up may be all it takes. If not, I would go for the rebuild. Sure you could do it yourself as suggested. I've never heard of a Stihl getting tired after only that amount of time 200 cords or not. Was it new when you bought it or were those 200 cords cut by someone else?



The spark is good and I let it warm up inside from -30F and no gas vapor, so I don't think there's any leaks there. But it's making a strange slight popping noise when running and not getting up to full rpm. Unlike some, I guess, I'm getting less and less inclined to play mechanic as the years pile on.

Yeah, well you're asking if I'm a liar or if I'm just lying?


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 22, 2010)

naptime said:
			
		

> Kenster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I think he's asking was it new 11 years ago and then you put 200 cords on it, or is it older than that with 200 cords on it not necessarily all by you.


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 22, 2010)

naptime, all my saws are over 30yrs old. All still get to have a chance to play at the woodpile. Any of the two saws should make you happy. I would still hold on to your saw and have some fun with it. Pretty simple machines. 11 years must of had some serious run time.
Cheers.


----------



## southbound (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok my take on this...

I don't like paying for new saws when I can find a deal and fix it myself... I have my fil 036 apart waiting for some cash to rebuild. So yes I think your 36 is worth fixing...

Now if you watch the bay for a oem p&c you can get good deals. I just got a top end kit for my 046 oem stihl $150 in the box shipped..

Even if you decide to split the case and do new bearings you should be able to fix it up for under $300.... Now if paint and stuff matters to you maybe a little more... All my saws are work saws so I don't care if there is paint or not...


----------



## southbound (Dec 22, 2010)

naptime said:
			
		

> Kenster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rereading this makes me think fuel line/filter or maybe the carb needs retuning....

I wish I could hear the popping sound..


----------



## HeatsTwice (Dec 22, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> naptime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I meant. I can easily see someone putting 200 cords through a saw over 11 years.  But if it wasn't you that did it, perhaps the guy you got it from did. To me, it sounds like the saw is still in good shape and may only need a few tweeks here and there.


----------



## MillHeat (Dec 22, 2010)

My question is what are you using the saw to cut? I have a 12 year old 025 and still keeps up with me cutting red oak, hickory, and walnut. This year I just purchased a new ms 250 cb with a 18" bar. All I can is I love this thing. If you still needed more power go with the ms290 farm boss. under 400 yet.


----------



## naptime (Dec 22, 2010)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> naptime, all my saws are over 30yrs old. All still get to have a chance to play at the woodpile. Any of the two saws should make you happy. I would still hold on to your saw and have some fun with it. Pretty simple machines. 11 years must of had some serious run time.
> Cheers.



You must be a man of much patience, North. The 041 Super was my previous saw. It's still laying around here somewhere.



			
				HeatsTwice said:
			
		

> Thats what I meant. I can easily see someone putting 200 cords through a saw over 11 years.  But if it wasn't you that did it, perhaps the guy you got it from did. To me, it sounds like the saw is still in good shape and may only need a few tweeks here and there.



Okay, the saw was new when I got it 11 and a half years ago (hence "11 and a half year old" saw). I've cut at least 200 cords with it, maybe closer to 300, I don't know, I never totaled it all up. I sold firewood as a sideline the first few years I had it, and I remember one year I did over 70 cords, plus I heat my home solely with wood so it has a lot of cutting time, and that's why I'm assuming it is worn out. Maybe not, maybe it's just the jets need cleaning. I should look but I've been thinking I should have a new back-up saw anyway and was really wondering if the Husky compared or not, that is all.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 22, 2010)

naptime said:
			
		

> My 11 and a half year old Stihl 036 is sounding poorly of late, and I'm looking at a replacement. It's a 61.5cc with a 20" bar. The dealer says the MS 362 is comparable, but the sticker shock sent me looking at Husqvarna. I think I can get the 460 Rancher for $450, about $280 cheaper than the Stihl. Price-wise, I can't do much as there is only one dealer around for a few hundred miles. Any input is welcome and appreciated, but I will be out for the next two hours and then will check back.



If you want the best saw made, buy a Stihl

If you want an orange saw, buy a Husqy


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 22, 2010)

Naptime, yes there seem to be lot's of Stihl fans...  They make good stuff.  So does Husky.  The key is to compare the same "grade" of saws between the two.

Stihl makes "homeowner" saws that are a clamshell design, like the MS250, with Chinese carbs and the lowest cost components that they think they can get away with.  They also make great "pro" level saws like the MS200T, that have an easily serviceable piston and cylinder and a better power to weight ratio.  They make some saws kind of in between, like the 361, I think.

Husky does the same thing.  Their pro saws are quite nice and loved by their fans; the Rancher series is kind of their mid level range, and very reliable, but not as repairable or as powerful for their weight as their "pro" level xp saws.

I don't think you could go wrong with a new mid-level Husky, if the power to weight ratio works for you.  If you want lighter with more power, you will probably want a pro level Husky or pro level Stihl.  I buy Stihls mostly because I get decent pricing from a family friend.  I have owned several Huskies, and still keep a 20+ year old model 45 around because it is dead cold reliable and asks for almost nothing in return.

But I'd probably Stihl fix your existing saw, first!


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 22, 2010)

"was really wondering if the Husky compared or not, that is all."

This is a Ford/Chevy debate. Yes the Husky's compare (and to some people are liked MORE).

Make sure you are comparing apples to apples though.

The 362 should be compared to the 357XP.......these are both pro saws and you will pay a premium.

The 455/460 Husqvarna should be compared to the Stihl 290/311/391....... they are homeowner grade saws, thus the price is better and very well may meet your needs (you cut a lot of wood though).

I own and have run quite a few Husky's, but if I was a person looking for a single firewood saw to run with a 18"-20" bar, I would seriously look at the Husky 359. Kinda of falls in the middle sharing a lot of the solid construction features of the pro series at little better price. 

My two cents.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

naptime said:
			
		

> My 11 and a half year old Stihl 036 is sounding poorly of late, and I'm looking at a replacement. It's a 61.5cc with a 20" bar. The dealer says the MS 362 is comparable, but the sticker shock sent me looking at Husqvarna. I think I can get the 460 Rancher for $450, about $280 cheaper than the Stihl. Price-wise, I can't do much as there is only one dealer around for a few hundred miles. Any input is welcome and appreciated, but I will be out for the next two hours and then will check back.



Rebuild the 036.......................


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 22, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> naptime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND the 041 Super... Those two saws running right will cost less and perform as well as anything you can buy new (and for only half the cost.)


----------



## CSAW (Dec 22, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> This is a Ford/Chevy debate.



Get whichever one is the Ford. :shut:


----------



## chipsoflyin (Dec 22, 2010)

look into the makita 6401, it is rebadged dolmar, highly respected german co. bailey's has em for 470 plus shipping


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 22, 2010)

Beowulf said:
			
		

> Naptime, yes there seem to be lot's of Stihl fans...  They make good stuff.  So does Husky.  The key is to compare the same "grade" of saws between the two.
> 
> Stihl makes "homeowner" saws that are a clamshell design, like the MS250, with Chinese carbs and the lowest cost components that they think they can get away with.  They also make great "pro" level saws like the MS200T, that have an easily serviceable piston and cylinder and a better power to weight ratio.  *They make some saws kind of in between, like the 361, I think.*
> 
> ...



The 361 is a pro saw.  The 290/310/390 are the mid grade saws.


----------



## naptime (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, leave it to this site to teach an old dog new tricks. All these years I've been cutting and I didn't know there was a real distinction between chain saw models within a manufacturer's line-up, other than weight, bar length and power. I mean, I knew my 036 had the "Pro" moniker but I thought it was just marketing blather. I started this thread because I had a short window of time to make the Husqvarna purchase at that price, but all the replies have got me re-considering my options. The size and weight of the 036 still seem right to me now, but it may not a few years down the line. But I've been cutting with a 20" bar for decades, and don't know what I'd think about something shorter. I think I'll get my butt up to the dealer's showroom and do some of that 'hands-on' research. Thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 22, 2010)

Now you've got the idea. Go play with a bunch, don't make a snap decision if you don't have to.  
My take is the 460 Rancher would probably do you fine, but coming from that 036 I think you'd be a little dissapointed with its power to weight ratio. I'm another vote for fixing the 036, but if you really want a new saw then who are we to talk you out of it!  That said I don't see the point in downgrading to a heavier, less powerfull saw, so cough up for that 362! or:

  The Husky I would suggest for 20" bar is also the 359. I have one and it pulls 20" through hardwood very well. Likely closer to your 036 and much cheaper than the 362. Husky are said to be releasing a new pro 60cc that'll be lighter than the MS362. I dunno when, or how much $...
 Also second the suggestion of the Makita 6401 just on reputation.

I've never been to Alaska, how big is the stuff you're cutting? I imagine skinny softwoods in the interior, but what do I know? A 50cc 18" B&C would save you some coin & there are nice light ones to be had: Stihl MS260 or 261, Husky 346xp, Dolmar 5100


----------



## naptime (Dec 22, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> Now you've got the idea. Go play with a bunch, don't make a snap decision if you don't have to.
> My take is the 460 Rancher would probably do you fine, but coming from that 036 I think you'd be a little dissapointed with its power to weight ratio. I'm another vote for fixing the 036, but if you really want a new saw then who are we to talk you out of it!  That said I don't see the point in downgrading to a heavier, less powerfull saw, so cough up for that 362! or:
> 
> The Husky I would suggest for 20" bar is also the 359. I have one and it pulls 20" through hardwood very well. Likely closer to your 036 and much cheaper than the 362. Husky are said to be releasing a new pro 60cc that'll be lighter than the MS362. I dunno when, or how much $...
> ...



Now see, that is why it pays to check with Hearth.com members. I would not have known that about the 460 Rancher. Thanks. I cut mostly white spruce, with some birch too. I favor the spruce mostly because we have the luxury of cutting standing dead trees, which is way easier on the back than green, if you don't mind the extra legwork of finding it. They range mostly from 6" to 30" diameter around here, with a few even bigger, but most are in the 10" to 20" range.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 23, 2010)

I could have gone either way . . . I think the most important thing is to compare apples to apples so to speak . . . and for me personally on the next saw I buy it will be a professional grade saw since I can be hard on equipment.


----------



## RobC (Dec 23, 2010)

If and when.... has been over looked. If you need parts or service when will you get your saw back cutting again. That should be as much a considering factor as the color of the saw. Johnsered, Husky, Stihl all good names. But who's got good mechanics and parts available ? Ran Johnnies for years and then switched to Huskies. I switched over because the local, competent, power equipment dealer did. Have a little Echo, CS341, topping saw that has taken a beating for 2 years now and is great. ( same guy sells them too )


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 23, 2010)

naptime said:
			
		

> but most are in the 10" to 20" range.



I second the 50cc recommendation for softwood in that range.  I have a 20" bar on mine and that is all I use for that stuff even with a 70cc saw sitting in the truck.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 23, 2010)

Stihl or Husky?

YES


----------



## JustWood (Dec 24, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Stihl or Husky?
> 
> YES



STIHL  ,  YES!
orange ,,,,,,,, maybe in a pinch.
Blue is for smurfs and K-mart shoppers!


----------



## mrfjsf (Dec 24, 2010)

Sounds like something in the 50cc range is in order for you. I couldnt possibly be happier with my new saw purchase.  As for STIHL vs. HUSKY, that war could go on forever... 

Bottom line: They both make outstanding saws. I have both a stihl and husky dealer within a 5 mile radius of me. 

I chose husky for two reasons; 1. I needed a saw in the 50 cc range, they have quite possibly the best 50cc saw going right now. (Anyone who denies that is lying to themselves and everyone else or has never ran one.) 2. I used to personally know the family who owns the husky dealer. They treat their customers right. Those two reasons were plenty enough for me.

You will choose either one and be very happy.


----------



## naptime (Dec 29, 2010)

Thought I might wrap this up with an update, since so many took the trouble to offer advice and guidance. I cleaned up the 036 Stihl, re-checked fuel lines and spark, re-set the jets and noticed the chain was pretty dry, a recent development for sure. But I wanted to see how it ran and still had difficulty starting it. When it finally revved up, I could see no oil was coming out of the weep tube. Took it back in and took off the clutch drum to check out the oil pump and noticed the crank was wobbling around (duh!), and that the chain brake was not working either. Went to town and talked to two different saw mechanics and both said not worth re-building. The Stihl dealer was closed for inventory, so no sale. Went to the Husky dealer and he was low on inventory but worked out a deal on a 346XPG, which he switched to 3/8" drive sprocket, bar and chain. While we were negotiating, in walked a professional woodcutter who said he owned five of them and was very satisfied, and also said 3/8" was the better set-up. That, along with the comments here, was good enough for me. The discussion here tipped me to thinking that cost-cutting on price was really less important to me than getting a saw I would enjoy using the next few years. Thanks again to all.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats! Nice saw.  I predict you will be very happy and have warm hands to boot.

Now about that 036 parts saw...  I'd be happy to pm you an address to ship it to, just to get it out of your way, you know!


----------



## spencer186 (Dec 29, 2010)

Good choice on the pro model.  A few extra bucks is worth it when you are using pro tools for a pro job. They make life quite a bit easier.  I've been running Husky saws for many years and love them.  Iv'e got a 365 special over 10 yrs old with alot of time on it and it still runs great.  Also recently picked up a used 394 xp for $275 and can't be more pleased.  I won't wish you luck. You won't need it.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 30, 2010)

Beowulf said:
			
		

> Congrats! Nice saw.  I predict you will be very happy and have warm hands to boot.
> 
> Now about that 036 parts saw...  I'd be happy to pm you an address to ship it to, just to get it out of your way, you know!


weird. I didn't know you had my address...


----------



## Mcbride (Dec 30, 2010)

Congrats on the new saw.

Husky is a great saw, and all I will buy ever again.

I have this one and LOVE it.

http://www.husqvarna.com/ca/en/forest/products/xp-saws/390-xp-/


----------



## naptime (Dec 31, 2010)

Beowulf said:
			
		

> Congrats! Nice saw.  I predict you will be very happy and have warm hands to boot.



I can't think of the last time I actually smiled while cutting firewood. Perhaps never. But I sure had a wide grin yesterday when those heated handlebars kicked in, and it was only -7ÂºF. Really enjoyed cutting with the saw. Didn't think I'd notice a pound or so less in weight that much, but I did.


----------



## fidiro (Jan 1, 2011)

naptime said:
			
		

> Thought I might wrap this up with an update, since so many took the trouble to offer advice and guidance. I cleaned up the 036 Stihl, re-checked fuel lines and spark, re-set the jets and noticed the chain was pretty dry, a recent development for sure. But I wanted to see how it ran and still had difficulty starting it. When it finally revved up, I could see no oil was coming out of the weep tube. Took it back in and took off the clutch drum to check out the oil pump and noticed the crank was wobbling around (duh!), and that the chain brake was not working either. Went to town and talked to two different saw mechanics and both said not worth re-building. The Stihl dealer was closed for inventory, so no sale. Went to the Husky dealer and he was low on inventory but worked out a deal on a 346XPG, which he switched to 3/8" drive sprocket, bar and chain. While we were negotiating, in walked a professional woodcutter who said he owned five of them and was very satisfied, and also said 3/8" was the better set-up. That, along with the comments here, was good enough for me. The discussion here tipped me to thinking that cost-cutting on price was really less important to me than getting a saw I would enjoy using the next few years. Thanks again to all.



I haven't received the saw yet.  Must be the holiday season along with the Alaska to NJ travel distance that has slowed the delivery.  Maybe by the end of this coming week.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 2, 2011)

Naptime, I'm with you on weight.  I'm in the 'why carry more than necessary' camp, but many here don't see the value when the logs weigh so danged much.  I'll choose the lighter saw any day.

S


----------

